# Anyone got some spare time?



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2004)

If anyone has a spare hour or so, I'd love some help!  I need to transfer links from the old links page (http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Web_Links&file=index) to the new links page (http://www.enworld.org/forums/local_links.php?action=links). 

If you're feeling bored, it'd be great if you could grab a category and copy the links over!  If possible, please try to clean up some of the grammar and spelling in peoples' original link submissions, and not to refer to sites in the first person (some of the links in the old database say things like "This is my site, which...", which doesn't really make sense on a 3rd party website like EN World.

Thanks for your help.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 24, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If anyone has a spare hour or so, I'd love some help! I need to transfer links from the old links page (http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Web_Links&file=index) to the new links page (http://www.enworld.org/forums/local_links.php?action=links).
> 
> If you're feeling bored, it'd be great if you could grab a category and copy the links over! If possible, please try to clean up some of the grammar and spelling in peoples' original link submissions, and not to refer to sites in the first person (some of the links in the old database say things like "This is my site, which...", which doesn't really make sense on a 3rd party website like EN World.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it!



I'm working on the Official Sites list (small, I know, but also the most important).

I have a couple of questions though.

One, Fantaseum shouldn't be in this category, right?  I can throw it in whichever category suits it best?

Two, since Fluid is no longer developing E-Tools, should I link to CMP instead?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 24, 2004)

Also for anyone else doing this - put a new line at the end of the description.  It makes the text afterward look much nicer.  I learned the hard way.   

It would be nice if the person that posted the links could edit them... ah well.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I'm working on the Official Sites list (small, I know, but also the most important).



Cool!  make sure you check each one, just in case pages have moved.



> One, Fantaseum shouldn't be in this category, right? I can throw it in whichever category suits it best?



Nah, D20 Resources is more appropriate.  Dunno how it snuck in there!



> Two, since Fluid is no longer developing E-Tools, should I link to CMP instead?



Makes sense!  There's also a specifc e-Tools category under Electronic Aids.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Also for anyone else doing this - put a new line at the end of the description. It makes the text afterward look much nicer. I learned the hard way.
> 
> It would be nice if the person that posted the links could edit them... ah well.



You should be able to edit them; I'll check the permissions, though.


----------



## rigur (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm doing this one

Foreign Language Sites The sites in this category are in a language other than English.


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm working on the Game Designer's Personal Sites.

Morrus, I was wondering about Monte Cook's site though.  I wasn't sure if it would still be considered a Designer's Personal Site, or if it is more of a Publisher's Site, since Monte has content on there that makes it seem like both.


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 25, 2004)

I've finished with the Game Designer's Sites section.  A few notes.

Gary Gygax's listed site at www.gygax.com now redirects to http://www.stop-in.ch/ .  I Googled a bit and couldn't find a current official site for him, so left him out.

I added links for Stan! and Jonathan Tweet which weren't on the old links page.

I went ahead and put Monte's page in while I was at it, figuring it'd be easier for Morrus or the admins to delete it later than it would be for someone else to remember to add it.

Also, once all the old links are moved over if someone can provide me a link to the various "1001 Non-Gaming Websites Useful to Gamers" threads that pop up from time to time, I don't mind adding those links to the appropriate section.

EDIT: And now I'm working on the Tangential Sites Useful To Gamers.  I probably won't finish the whole section tonight, but I'll edit again when I stop, in case someone wants to take up where I leave off.


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 25, 2004)

*Tangential Sites Useful to Gamers Is Done*

I've finished entering the links to Tangential Sites Useful to Gamers into the new page.  I've got a bunch of notes on this one.


*My Mistakes*
I messed up a couple of entries:

*Ancient Egypt: Ships & Boats:* I left out the url the first time, so made a second entry.  The one with no hyperlink and the *(not available)* notation needs deletion.

*The Shadowlands: Ghosts and Hauntings* My finger slipped on the mouse and I hit "submit" twice.  One of the entries needs deletion.


*Sites I Couldn't Get to Load*
(and so didn't enter onto the new page)

A Medieval World: European Culture in the Middle Ages
http://www.geocities.com/MedievalWorld/

Alien Astronomer - Secret Societies
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Shadowlands/6583/secret.html

Cities, Population, Subsistence And Land Area
http://www.hut.fi/~vesanto/link.useful/worlds/citysize.html

Legolas' Fantasy and Medieval Maps 
http://www.legolas.org/castle/

Mysterious Britain
http://www.mysteriousbritain.co.uk

Riddles.Com
http://www.riddles.com

The Etruscans: Ancient Civilization in Italy 
http://www.agmen.com/etruscans/pag_engl/index.htm



*Sites I Left Out for Other Reasons*
(reason noted in bold below url)

Hormino.net (Japanese Tattoos)
http://horimono.net/ 
*Reason: has a note that site will be closed soon, and I didn't see the point of creating a soon-to-be-broken link*

Museum Replicas Limited
http://www.museumreplicas.com/
*Reason: In the process of changing websites.  The current site redirects to a url with IP numbers and no domain name - a probably non-stable link.*

RPG Post
http://www.rpgpost.com/
*Reason: Current site at that address doesn't seem to be the same site mentioned on the old links page.*


*Sites That May Not Exactly Fit the Tangential Sties Category*
(but I entered them there anyway so the Admins can decide)

Dan Smith's Fantasy Fonts for Windows
http://www.gis.net/~dansmith/fonts/
Several fantasy fonts and the background behind them, including both historical European fonts and those from Tolkein's works.

Duskrunner Studios 
http://www.duskrunner.com/
Place to get miniatures painted.

Fargoth World Building Project
http://www.fargoth.com/
An extensive fantasy world, with a few things that could perhaps be generally useful.
*Comment:* Looking around the site it seems to be a rules-independent fantasy RPG world.

Max's World
http://onebadjew.blogspot.com/
Personal blog of EN World's Tarrasque Wrangler. Humor, music/film/TV reviews, gaming anecdotes, and films for download from his production house, One Eye Jax Films.

Winter War Gaming Convention
http://winterwar.prairienet.org/
Champaign-Urbana, IL's annual gaming convention.
*Comment:* A gaming convention website.  Is there/should there be a seperate links category for websites of conventions and Renaissance fairs?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks, guys.  You've been a fantastic help!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 25, 2004)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> Gary Gygax's listed site at www.gygax.com now redirects to http://www.stop-in.ch/ .  I Googled a bit and couldn't find a current official site for him, so left him out.




He uses
http://www.lejendary.com/
for his Lejendary Adventure system.  He may have another site mentioned on the Gygax Q&A (as I recall), but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 28, 2004)

No one else seems to be working on this, and I didn't have anything better to do tonight, so I got the Classic Settings section added to the new links page.

Here's my list of Classic Settings sites from the old page that are closed, dead or won't load.  (I'll keep posting these if I do anymore sections just in case a site was temporarily down when I checked, or in case someone wants to try running these sites through something like http://www.archive.org/ to recover their content.)

Artificial-Evil.com
http://www.artificial-evil.com/
Rokugan OA site
403 Forbidden

Haunted Heroes
http://www.angelfire.com/d20/hauntedheroes/
Ravenloft D20 conversion site. Now closed, but the archives remain.
Angelfire says page can't be found.

PS3E
http://www.ps3e.com/
Planescape site for 3E.
403 Forbidden

Rolegamer.net
http://www.rolegamer.net/
A source for anything related to Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, Lord of the Rings, Riftwar, Dungeons and Dragons, and Neverwinter Nights. We promise to update regularly, so check back often! If you are looking for something interactive check out our forums!
"Returning Soon" message in page title.  No current content.

Tome of Mystara
http://www.geocities.com/mystaratome/
D&D Mystara setting resource site.
Message stating site is closed.  No other content.

Volcano's Reach
http://www.mystaranet.com
Mystara and Neverwinter Nights site that has some conversion notes for monsters from OD&D.
Browser reports "Network problem" accessing site.

Zakhara.com
http://www.zakhara.com/
Website dedicated to the Al-Qadim setting from AD&D, and includes a section for conversions to 3E.
Browser reports "Network problem" accessing site.


----------



## Fester (Mar 2, 2004)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> He uses
> http://www.lejendary.com/
> for his Lejendary Adventure system.  He may have another site mentioned on the Gygax Q&A (as I recall), but I haven't found it yet.




As best as I understand it, he forgot to renew the gygax.com domain and it was eventually purchased by somebody else.  He now uses 
http://www.egarygygax.com 
but it is under construction and has been for well over six months (with no obvious progression).  I did ask him about it on the Gygax Q&A, but he didn't give any indication of when it would be finished.

HTH.


----------

